# 22 gram basket fitting.



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a 22 gram basket that will fit into the Fracino portafilter (VST doesn't fit, too tall)? I've overcome temporarily by using a bottomless/naked portafilter but it's from a different machine & doesn't seal 100% during extraction.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Fracino? They do a 21g basket though it needs a different handle I believe - both direct from them.

Why one so big just out of interest?


----------



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a 20 gram basket I'll stick with, just seems to overflow a bit when under the grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The problem with deep baskets is common to most machines if you do not use a bottomless P/F


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

I use an old bottomless portafilter I got from happy donkey years ago, and it works well with a 21/22 VST. I use it instead of the Fracino naked portafilter I got, for some reason that I've forgotten. Can't be sure the HD one on sale now is still the same type, though the guy who runs HD is really helpful and may know if he's changed supplier.

Mine was: GAGBOTDOM Gaggia Classic Bottomless Portafilter but it makes it quite an expensive fix for you.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think there is a bottomless on Amazon that leaves the base completely clear. I vaguely recollect that Fracino don't.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01EQ56PZ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

He's helpful so might be worth asking about basket depths.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

I bought 22gm basket from a member of the forum a while back. It's an IMS D28661 NT and measures 28.5m deep. It wouldn't fit in the standard spouted Fracino portafilter so I bought a bottomless one from Happy Donkey.

I dose 20gm and have no trouble with pucks sticking to the shower screen, etc.


----------

